# Online Visa Application for CSV



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Experts,

All documents are ready for filling online application for Critical Skills Visa (CSV).
Now, when I am trying to fill the application; I found myself unaware about little information which I need to fulfill.

Would you please help me in filling following information, given under Maintenance/Deportation heading? What do I need to fulfill against these details?

1.	Type
2.	Amount
3.	South African Rand Equivalent
4.	Valid return or onward ticket number
5.	Cash deposit in the amount of
6.	Lodged at
7.	Date of deposit
8.	Receipt No.
9.	South African Rand Equivalent
10.	Other

I tried to get clue via your website\DHA site or google but unable to find.
I believe all above information are mandatory to fulfill in competing the Visa application.

Thanks in advance.


Best regards,

Sandeep


----------

